# Apache22 mod_qos



## mlotek (Mar 2, 2014)

Hi,

I have default instalation of Apache and mod_qos. I uncommented only

```
LoadModule qos_module         libexec/apache22/mod_qos.so
```
Apache starts with no problem but when I add to httpd.conf:

```
<IfModule mod_qos.c>
QS_ClientEventBlockCount 20 300
</IfModule>
```
I got this error in httpd-error.log:

```
[Sun Mar 02 10:18:46 2014] [emerg] mod_qos(004): failed to create mutex (client control)(/var/tmp/L280029342_ccl.mod_qos): File exists
```

if anyone can help I will be grateful.

Thanks in advance and sorry for my English.


----------



## ShelLuser (Mar 2, 2014)

I'd check /var/tmp to see if there's a file called L280029342_ccl.mod_qos in there and if so then delete it. That seems to be the cause of your problem, according to the error message anyway.


----------



## mlotek (Mar 2, 2014)

Unfortunately this file does not exist.


----------

